# [ODMP] New Jersey Department of Corrections, New Jersey ~ January 10, 2006



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

A Senior Corrections Officer with the New Jersey Department of Corrections was killed in the line of duty on January 10, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18116*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Senior Corrections Officer Wayne Clark 
*New Jersey Department of Corrections
New Jersey*
End of Watch: Tuesday, January 10, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 62
*Tour of Duty:* 23 years
*Badge Number:* RSP#2

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, January 10, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer Wayne Clark was killed in an automobile accident on Route 130 in Burlington County.

He was returning to Riverfront State Prison in Camden from the Department of Corrections headquarters in Trenton, when his marked department vehicle collided with the back of a truck that had stopped in the roadway. It is believed that sun glare prevented Officer Clark from seeing the stopped truck.

Officer Clark had served with the Department of Corrections for 23 years. He is survived by his girlfriend, two sons, two daughters, and two sisters.

Agency Contact Information
New Jersey Department of Corrections
PO Box 863
Trenton, NJ 08625

Phone: (609) 292-4036

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

